# da utilizzare sui banchi di scuola



## WUPPIE

He visto otro hilo para determinar el "*da*", pero no encajaba este *da* mío.

...."Il ragazzo era attirato [al corso]  dalla possibilità di accedere ad una maggiore concentrazione *da* utilizzare sui banchi di scuola..."

Se trata de un curso serio para adolescentes, por lo que esa frase no sé si tiene un trasfondo de humor o es que necesito amables foreros que me echen un cable... ( eso va a ser) porque
 ..."estaba atraído por la posibilidad de llegar a una mayor concentración *utilizándola en los bancos del colegio...? *¿Para dormir?

Non ho capito niente, ma vi ringrazio di cuore
Wuppie


----------



## francisgranada

WUPPIE said:


> ¿Para dormir?


Sí . Personalmente invece di _sui banchi_ direi _nei banchi_ e ometterei _da utilizzare_: "Il ragazzo era attirato dalla possibilità di accedere ad una maggiore concentrazione nei banchi di scuola ..." 

P.S. A la expresión _concentrazione *da* utilizzare_ aquí correspondería tal vez _concentración *para *utilizar_, pero  no veo mucho sentido ni en la versión italiana ni en la española ...


----------



## WUPPIE

francisgranada said:


> Sí . Personalmente invece di "sui banchi" direi "nei banchi" e ometterei "da utilizzare": "Il ragazzo era attirato dalla possibilità di accedere ad una maggiore concentrazione nei banchi di scuola ..."



Yo tampoco consigo verlo claro, francis, pero debo intentarlo.
Gracias, un saludo
Wuppie


----------



## lorenzos

Capisci se dico:
"Il ragazzo era attirato [al corso]  dalla possibilità di accedere ad una maggiore prestanza fisica(bellezza)* da* utilizzare con le ragazze"
"............... ad un maggiore reddito* da* utilizzare nei suoi acquisti"
Ciao.


----------



## Necsus

WUPPIE said:


> "Il ragazzo era attirato [al corso]  dalla possibilità di accedere ad una maggiore concentrazione *da* utilizzare sui banchi di scuola..."


Forse può risultare più chiaro dicendo "...una maggiore concentrazione _che avrebbe potuto_ utilizzare sui banchi di scuola".


----------



## WUPPIE

¡Madre mía, cuánto humor se despliega por la noche y de madrugada, Lorenzos y Necsus...!
Pero no van por ahí los tiros.
Me doy cuenta de que las consultas sobre este libro no resultan claras. La concentración, en este caso, es para hacer un vacío mental, pero yo mism@ no consigo captar, si lo hay, ese tufillo que podría ser de humor en "sui banchi di scuola", más velado, desde luego que en Lorenzos y Necsus.
Veo que, por lo general, resultan oscuras mis consultas. ¡Si para mí lo son!
Bueno, *gracias*, pero voy  a dejarlo, por el momento. Me atasco en esos banchi di scuola.
Un saludo 
Wuppie


----------



## lorenzos

¿Porque dices: "La *concentración*, en este caso, es para hacer un vacío mental"?
No, la concentración no es sólo una disciplina esotérica y también se utiliza para resolver un problema de matemáticas: puede significar dirigir la atención sólo en una cosa.
Significa mettere al *centro* della propria mente una cosa soltanto.


----------



## WUPPIE

lorenzos said:


> ¿Porque dices: "La *concentración*, en este caso, es para hacer un vacío mental"?
> No, la concentración no es sólo una disciplina esotérica y también se utiliza para resolver un problema de matemáticas: puede significar dirigir la atención sólo en una cosa.
> Significa mettere al *centro* della propria mente una cosa soltanto.


----------



## WUPPIE

¿*Por qué* dices....?
Sí, Lorenzos, de acuerdo, pero fíjate que he dicho "en este caso". Vacío mental de todo lo que no sea fijar la atención en algo, un silencio, un estado interior profundo... Aquí va, aunque no tanto por el lado esotérico (tiene connotaciones que no me gustan ahora), no de concentración en algo material, por eso he hablado de vacío mental
Y tú dirás, ¿y a qué viene, entonces lo de los bancos de colegio?
Es por eso por lo que no me atrevo a "echar por el camino de enmedio". 
Veremos. Quizá mi propio vacio mental me dé la solución.
¡Gracias, Lorenzos!
Wuppie


----------



## Neuromante

A ver, señores:
È un film *DA* vedere
E un viaggio *DA* fare al meno una volta
È un libro *DA* leggere
È una materia DA studiare
Mi viene *DA* pensare
Ti devo *DA* dire


En la frase de la duda "DA UTILIZARE" significa "Que vale la pena usar" o "Que habrá que utilizar" o algo a mitad de camino. Algo próximo a "tener que". Están intentando traducir literalmente y a la vez con sentidos alegóricos algo que no tiene traducción literal. Es sólo un uso de la preposición en italiano que no existe en español


----------



## WUPPIE

Forzosamente literal ha de ser la traducción, Neuromante. Creo que se está aludiendo *finamente* a que el "essere attirato" del chico a la concentración, tuviese que ver con haberse dormido alguna vez en ella. De ahí la mención a "los bancos del colegio". Nada de alegórico el sentido. 
Volviendo al mensaje de *francisgranada*, pienso que es lo más acertado. 
Gracias por todos tus/sus (?) ejemplos. Son instructivos, Neuromante.

Disculpad tanto entretenimiento, pero así hemos desenredado la madeja. Creo que podemos pasar a otro hilo.
¡Gracias mil a todos!
Wuppie


----------



## Neuromante

Existe la forma "da (non) + infinitivo" en italiano. 
Es la que usan en la frase. 
Esa forma no tiene traducción directa al español. 
Esa forma no se puede traducir literalmente al español -¿¿¿_*Concentración de utilizar*_????-
No entiendo que pretendas una traducción literal, o que hables de diales sentidos, interpretaciones alegóricas, contenidos esotéricos. Salvo que nos estés omitiendo todo el contexto que hace falta y en ese caso es imposible ayudarte


----------



## lorenzos

Wuppie entiende que la concentración puede provocar somnolencia y pensa que, irónicamente, quiere decir que esta concentración se va a utilizar para dormir en la escuela.
Es una lectura completamente equivocada: si en vez de "sui banchi di scuola" había sido escrito "da utilizzare a scuola" o "da utilizzare nello studio" probablemente no habría tenido problemas en traducir.


----------



## WUPPIE

Neuromante said:


> Existe la forma "da (non) + infinitivo" en italiano.
> Es la que usan en la frase.
> Esa forma no tiene traducción directa al español.
> Esa forma no s puede traducir literalmente al español -¿¿¿_*Concentración de utilizar*_????-
> No entiendo que pretendas una traducción literal, o que hables de diales sentidos, interpretaciones alegóricas, contenidos esotéricos. Salvo que nos estés omitiendo todo el contexto que hace falta y en ese caso es imposible ayudarte



Buenos días a todos.
 "Adriano  [...] si e avviccinato al corso motivato da una scelta razionale. Era attirato dalla possibilità di accedere ad una maggiore concentrazione da utilizzare sui banchi di scuola."
Yo he traducido así:
...*se ha acercado al curso motivado por una elección racional. Le atraía la posibilidad de acceder a una mayor concentración utilizando los bancos..."*
Ninguna interpretación alegórica, ni contenido esotérico. Si acaso, la intuición a través del tono de la profesora/autora de que el chico no estaba tan atraído por el aspecto "espiritual" del curso (su elección había sido racional) cuanto por la posibilidad de dormirse en el banco del colegio.

Lo he interpretado así, arriesgándome a fallar, pero creo que, con la ayuda de todos, es lo que tenemos, sin más problema.
Muchas gracias otra vez.
Wuppie


----------



## Neuromante

Es que la traducción es: Una concentración que podría utilizar en los bancos de la escuela" "que le serviría en los bancos" o algo parecido. Incluso "que tendría qué utilizar" dependiendo del contexto. Estás completamente despistado con ese "Da" y lo que le hace al verbo. Mira todos os ejemplos que te he puesto con otros verbos.


----------



## Necsus

Quindi si torna qui? Il suggerimento era giusto.


Necsus said:


> Forse può risultare più chiaro dicendo "...una maggiore concentrazione _che avrebbe potuto_ utilizzare sui banchi di scuola".


----------



## WUPPIE

Necsus no había visto tu sugerencia, y no la rechazo.
En cuanto a la traducción que propone Neuromante, non mi la sento, davvero.
Voy a escribir a la autora para que me aclare el sentido de esa línea. Llegados a eso, lo publicaré.
Espero que no me mandaréis a paseo.
Más gracias, si cabe.
Wuppie


----------



## WUPPIE

Amigos foreros que habéis querido ayudarme, finalmente ho ricevuto il messaggio della autora delle righe che ci hanno causato un po di malessere.
Adesso, riguardo al testo in questione mi dice:

"Lui venne al corso davvero con la speranza di riuscire ad imparare a  concentrarsi per andare meglio a scuola, ma essendo questo un corso di  meditazione, ed essendo lui sensibilissimo non praticò molto la  meditazione ( non abbastanza per andare meglio a scuola come in altri  casi è invece successo) ma scopri che la meditazione poteva farlo  entrare dentro di sé e così ha trovato un tesoro molto più prezioso!" 

Quindi non c'é niente humoristico, come io pensavo, neanche alegorico, no.
Dopo avere visto ancora le possibilità, penso é meglio fare un arreglo: "se sentía atraído al curso para acceder a una mayor concentración en el colegio"

¡¡Uff, qué lata os he dado a todos!! Disculpadme.
Gracias
Wuppie


----------



## Neuromante

*AJAJA!!!!!!*



Si ya lo decía yo


----------



## 5-ht

WUPPIE said:


> ...finalmente ho ricevuto il messaggio* dell'autrice *delle righe che ci hanno causato un *po'* di malessere.


po = 
Po = río italiano
po' =   risultato di un ➔troncamento (poco ▶po’).  
http://www.treccani.it/enciclopedia/un-po-o-un-po_(La_grammatica_italiana)/

Buena semana.


----------

